# solid gold wee bits



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hello,

just switched lola (8 months) from nutro natural to solid gold wee bits. i thought nutro was the best (premium) dog food until i went to a doggy botique called dogma- they had all these premium foods that weren't at petco! i was going to feed her the raw diet little nuggets that are frozen then i chickened out- researched it and read a lot of good and bad things about it so i decided not to try it. i was also going to have her on innova evo but read some negitive things about the high protein/no carbs in it. solid gold seemed like a safe bet! i am hoping with this food i will see less stool and a shinnier coat. anyone used this? what were the differences you saw? thanks everyone! have a great weekend


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I just switched all four of my kids to SG Wee Bits a couple of weeks ago from The Honest Kitchen dehydrated foods. My reason is mostly for convenience since we will be going on a month long RV tour of the Western states in June. Other than some loose stools in the first week (from our Chi) we haven't had any problems. Too soon to say if there is a change in the fur/hair, but I did notice that the stool starts turning white as it dries very quickly. Solid Gold is the only premium holistic food that I can get locally other than Chicken Soup. We'll probably stay with this for a while just to give the kids a change from the routine...

BTW, I also fed the Nature's Variety frozen nuggets/patties for about a year in conjunction with the Honest Kitchen foods and the kids loved it. If it weren't for the shipping costs, I'd probably still be having it delivered!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I was just going to ask about SG...there are not many "good" foods around me and Noel is sorta picky and our Petco just start carring SG and i was thinking of switching also.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

i was feeding solid gold puppy kibble and it gave kylee a lot of gas. other than that it was fine. I just switched to innova to see if we could get the gas under control.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie eats SG Hund N Flocken, and she loves it. Her stool is always nice and firm, and no gas. She's been eating it for about 3-4 years. Don't know about wee bits, though. But Hund N Flocken is small pieces, about the size of a penny.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine all 3 are on solid gold wee bits and have been for about 6-7 months now. I think this is the food they like the best although like any food, they will eat it but now love it after long. The pieces are the perfect size, the ingredients are wonderful, and their stools have been great. I personally like to give mine a variety to minimize their chance for allergies. I have to say that before the Solid Gold they were eating the Nature's variety frozen raw medallions and the flint river. I stopped the flint river asap after they shipped me a bag with the wrong ood in it and started to stop the raw diet (which was given in addition to the dry kibble). I have noticed that Maya's stains are slightly coming back and I am not sure if it's because they stopped the raw (which caused them to go away) or if because they started the Solid Gold. Yesterday I bought more of the medallions so I am gonna start using those every other day (they have a freeze dried version also) and we will see what happens to her stains.

All in all I love the SG, I do want to try the Timberwolf Organics one day though...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Brooke, your furkids are so darling!!










Wee Bits is one of the few dry foods Frosty will at least eat a little of. It seems like a really good one.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> hello,
> 
> just switched lola (8 months) from nutro natural to solid gold wee bits. i thought nutro was the best (premium) dog food until i went to a doggy botique called dogma- they had all these premium foods that weren't at petco! i was going to feed her the raw diet little nuggets that are frozen then i chickened out- researched it and read a lot of good and bad things about it so i decided not to try it. i was also going to have her on innova evo but read some negitive things about the high protein/no carbs in it. solid gold seemed like a safe bet! i am hoping with this food i will see less stool and a shinnier coat. anyone used this? what were the differences you saw? thanks everyone! have a great weekend[/B]


*Is the Solid Gold Wee Bits All Dog Food or just adult or just puppy? Are the kibble smaller then or the same size as Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy food?

Just wondering,
Melanie*


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=173739
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on the wee bits it says it is for adults...but i compared the ingredients to their puppy food and the protein/fat was exactly the same amounts. they are tiny little bites. i dont know about the eukanuba food, never used it. the wee bits are very tiny tho. hope that helps!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *Is the Solid Gold Wee Bits All Dog Food or just adult or just puppy? Are the kibble smaller then or the same size as Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy food?
> 
> Just wondering,
> Melanie*



on the wee bits it says it is for adults...but i compared the ingredients to their puppy food and the protein/fat was exactly the same amounts. they are tiny little bites. i dont know about the eukanuba food, never used it. the wee bits are very tiny tho. hope that helps! [/QUOTE] 

*Thank you so much!









enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Bonnie eats SG Hund N Flocken, and she loves it. Her stool is always nice and firm, and no gas. She's been eating it for about 3-4 years. Don't know about wee bits, though. But Hund N Flocken is small pieces, about the size of a penny.[/B]


I have been wanting to try the SG for a while now....and I finally got some and I got the SG Hund N Floken because they were out of the wee bits and anyway Noel seems to like it if I break them up she won't eat them when they are whole they seem large for her. Do your babies have any problem with them whole or is she just being a DIVA?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=173868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly - I think Noel is being a DIVA!














Because they're really not that big, are they? Bonnie likes to bite them up. Then again, Bonnie is a bigger Maltese - 8 pounds. If Noel is very small, maybe they are too big for her.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193370
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wee bits happen to be a good amount smaller than the Hund N Floken and mine wouldnt touch the Hund N Floken but love the SG wee bits


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=173868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to break up the food that Bella Mia and Sir Micro are currently on. They are disks about the size of a dime. They like this Natural Balance but I would LOVE to not have to break up the disks. hehehee

And now with Mr Wookie... I will have to find a smaller food. Guess I will look into SG Wee Bits.

enJOY!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I tried Solid Gold Wee Bits and my furkidz did not like it despite the size being very tiny. I had to mix the food with canned food and human food to get them to eat it. It also gave them gas. I loved the ingredients and the small sized pieces but it just was not a winner at my home.

I am now feeding them a mixture of Back to Basics and Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers Soul. Except Skeeter is eating Merricks Wilderness Blend. Back to the Basics is so far my Lexi's favorite due to the small sized pieces. I have been even getting my Sassy to finally eat the Back to Basics without doing much to it except sprinkle crumps of Baa Baa Q Snacks on top (Lamb Lung) since she is so picky. Now I no longer have to mix her food with canned food. Skeeter hates food that is mushy and will only eat dry food. Panda eats anything.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi





> i was feeding solid gold puppy kibble and it gave kylee a lot of gas. other than that it was fine. I just switched to innova to see if we could get the gas under control.[/B]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel would only eat the Chicken soup mixed with something else. She wasn't a fan of it and it really didn't like her to well either.

But she seems to like the Hund N FLocken just fine if i break it up lol. But she is tiny She is only 3 pds. but i put some in a larger freezer back and used the hammer on it and she seems ok. But I might try the wee bits later but hopefully she will get ok with the size. But yes she is a diva and if she thinks she can always get mom to chop them up well she probably will. lol


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Have you tried Back to Basics Dog Food since that is very tiny and my furkidz love that. It is half the size of the Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. Merrick Wilderness Blend is not such a big hit with Lexi and my Sassy dislikes it but she is so picky and hardly likes any food. She is finally liking the Back to Basics so I am happy. She loves Baa Baa Q Snacks but dislikes any other kind of snack.

Noel is so cute.



> Noel would only eat the Chicken soup mixed with something else. She wasn't a fan of it and it really didn't like her to well either.
> 
> But she seems to like the Hund N FLocken just fine if i break it up lol. But she is tiny She is only 3 pds. but i put some in a larger freezer back and used the hammer on it and she seems ok. But I might try the wee bits later but hopefully she will get ok with the size. But yes she is a diva and if she thinks she can always get mom to chop them up well she probably will. lol[/B]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I tried the Solid Gold wee bits after the Natural Balance Potato and Duck did not work for them. They liked the size of wee bits it seemed, but not the taste.







Another bag sitting on my shelf.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I see in several posts that the Wee Bits have given the dogs GAS. Anyone have any idea why this could be? Could Bison be gassy? hehehehehe









I really have to find a very small kibble for Mr Wookie and I want to get him on a GREAT food.

Any help, I would be thankful for.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been experimenting with Pearlie. She started off with Science Diet, recommended by first vet-- and she was itching everywhere...then switched to Walmart Lamaderm Natural Life and it was better no corn or wheat but she wouldn't eat until she had no other choice and she was always begging for table sraps, eating grass or anything non-nutritious, she seemed well, hungry all. She never fininshed a bowl of that stuff unless I mixed it with cooked oatmeal. I would just throw it out and fill it again. Anyway, I started her on Wee bits by solid gold and I was skeptical but I warmed up a little water and added it to it. She goobled it up immediately. She was gassy the first day or two and then it passed like the guy who sold it to me said, they need to get used to it. He owns a natural pet food store here and has 2 maltese and he recommended SG which he swears by and also Canidae and Fromm which is very expensive. 

I got a lot of samples of it so I am still using it. I also had her sample Wellness duck formula. She played with it even though I moistened it like I do with the wee bits.The kibble in that formula was too big for her. Today she sampled the Innova Evo and she gobbled it up like she does with the Salmon Solid gold Wee bits, so those are my top two choices so far. My neighbor's dog-- a big dog loved Innova too-- the Evo smells really "fresh" btw. I noticed that with the wee bits her breath smells much better than before. Her poopy is kind of "fishy and oily smelling. LOL! but she really likes it over what she had before and I can tell it is much better quality, she has stopped begging for food and eats two full bowls a day!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For everyone that is using the SG Wee Bits, where are you able to get it? Is it available only at specialty stores? Does Petco, PetSmart, etc. carry it? Is it available on-line?

Would like to try it, but don't know where to get it.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Natural Balance Organic is vey small. About half the size of the regular Natural Balance. I have just switched to it and all mine love it.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------

